# Right now would you let someone use your computer?



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Without deleting anything?

My sister came over today and asked to quickly check her facebook on my computer 

Almost had a ****ing heart attack there, had to tell her it was not working. I don't even have any pron or anything like that BUT I do save pictures of any cute (clothed) woman I find on the internet, so I guess people would find that pretty creepy to stumble upon.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't have any collections, so whatev.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Wouldn't have a problem. I encrypt one of my hard drives which I only unlock when I need a file then lock back up, so anyone who wants to snoop isn't going to find much. Plus I have a guest account, so whoever wants to use it can get into that but not mine. 

Call me paranoid, but if anyone stole my computer then I don't want them having access to my personal information like license, ssn, check, and all my passwords to my online accounts and etc.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Hell no. I few weeks ago I accidentally let my dad to use my laptop, he had to update some softwares. I forgot to delete my browsing history that is full of porn sites.. But the worst thing is that last summer I decided to take embarrassing nude pics of myself and I really hope my dad didn't find those pics on my computer when he did those updates.. I should have deleted those files.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL no.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Helllllll no haha :no


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine's VERY well hidden... So yes.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes if I am around to check that person does not open my things... My mother even comments my file names... Now I threw them into one folder so she cannot see those on my desk anymore... Annoying, so annoying...


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

For all the people answering no, tell me why not!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

No. I actually has nothing to be ashamed of in it, but no. 
Reason? It's mine...!! :lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No. I'm lazy so I keep all my recently downloaded porn on the desktop for awhile. I would let them use my laptop though, it's relatively clean.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Hell no. I few weeks ago I accidentally let my dad to use my laptop, he had to update some softwares. I forgot to delete my browsing history that is full of porn sites.. But the worst thing is that last summer I decided to take embarrassing nude pics of myself and I really hope my dad didn't find those pics on my computer when he did those updates.. I should have deleted those files.


*tsk* *tsk* *tsk* Naughty girl..... you need be punished


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yea I would. Don't have anything to hide. If I do download ,um, 'entertainment' for my ZuneHD then I delete right after I sync it. Easy peasy.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

For someone to use my computer I first have to clear my entire browsing history, close all my windows, inquire how long they will want to use it for and hover over them anxiously till they're done  most people decide it's not worth it.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> *tsk* *tsk* *tsk* Naughty girl..... you need be punished


Ehh everyone do naughty things when there's no one around to see you. Go punish yourself.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

roomies use it all the time so it's safe!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No they might break it on me. Or find the porn.



Secretaz said:


> Hell no. I few weeks ago I accidentally let my dad to use my laptop, he had to update some softwares. I forgot to delete my browsing history that is full of porn sites.. But the worst thing is that last summer I decided to take embarrassing nude pics of myself and I really hope my dad didn't find those pics on my computer when he did those updates.. I should have deleted those files.


:um :spit


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Ehh everyone do naughty things when there's no one around to see you. Go punish yourself.


That's what I did last night OHHHH!


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes.



Secretaz said:


> But the worst thing is that last summer I decided to take embarrassing nude pics of myself and I really hope my dad didn't find those pics on my computer when he did those updates.. I should have deleted those files.


Just put those files in a separate folder and make the folder hidden. It won't show up to whoever's using the computer unless they specifically search for it.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Yes.
> 
> Just put those files in a separate folder and make the folder hidden. It won't show up to whoever's using the computer unless they specifically search for it.


But how do I find that hidden folder? I once made one folder hidden and I still haven't found it.. :um


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No No No way - go to the guest account, I don't really have much on it - but I sometimes write out really personal things and forget to delete them later, just paranoid as to what one could find.


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

No, that is what the guest account is for ;p


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, because I clear my history every time I close my browser. I have a few pictures of hot chicks but they're in a folder that I've buried away in an obscure location on my hard drive.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> But how do I find that hidden folder? I once made one folder hidden and I still haven't found it.. :um


Are you using Windows? Basically, folder options -> check the "show hidden files/folders" radio button or something like that. I'm not on my computer right now so I don't remember the exact pathway. But this tutorial should help.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, yeah I guess. I use my phone so I'll just take out the memory card, which is where I store all the provocative stuff, and give 'em the phone.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Faust said:


> Probably just tell them to use the Guest account if they want to not mine though!
> 
> -------
> 
> I'm curious what encryption program do you use?


truecrypt.org


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No...too many personal things on there. I have my computers password protected.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Unknown88 said:


> For someone to use my computer I first have to clear my entire browsing history, close all my windows, inquire how long they will want to use it for and hover over them anxiously till they're done  most people decide it's not worth it.


Ha me too, if my brother had to use it, then I watch him like a hawk. If he opens up Start I start shouting "What's that for?" "Hurry up" "Why do you have to go do that?". My worst fear is him accidently searching .avi and finding.... things. And I can't use Truecrypt because the size is constantly growing.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't see why not, only if it was a family member or boyfriend, and so long as they're being supervised. Don't want people snooping around on here...


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

No, I'd tell them to use the other one.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Schizoidas said:


> Without deleting anything?
> 
> My sister came over today and asked to quickly check her facebook on my computer
> 
> Almost had a ****ing heart attack there, had to tell her it was not working. I don't even have any pron or anything like that BUT I do save pictures of any cute (clothed) woman I find on the internet, so I guess people would find that pretty creepy to stumble upon.


I do that too.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sure. I use Firefox's private browsing mode for things like forums, health problems, etc.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

This is one of the things I actually fear if I let my brother use my PC. But he only uses it to play MMORPGs and isn't the type that spies on people and sticks his nose everywhere ^^ So that's Good!

Or if I need my father to help with something on my PC (yes my father, he's been into programming and hardware since the 70's)

I too keep visually delicious nom nomz on my PC. Which have me own 600+ anime wallpapers of random characters and about another 100 of my favorite animes.
Before anyone thinks 'oh god! a perverted anime fapper!' -when I feel lonely I will go through them and watch those anime characters genuinely smile at me, or reach out to me, which cheers me up. Like they say: 'a simple smile can make someone's day and perhaps even save a life'


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Hell to the mother lick my anus No!

way to many odd sh-- on here that they would probaly dislake me so..... the answer is no! ...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No way. I have some stuff on my laptop that should not be seen by anybody but me. :no


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I let my mom and any other family member use the computer anyway.


----------



## someguy123 (Aug 11, 2012)

No, it's called a PC for a reason.


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

Ctrl+Shift+Del !!!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont care about people browsing my history of porn sites, but I have data that belongs to other people on here so I can't really let anyone use this computer :/


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

That would feel like an invasion to me. Not that there is a lot of personal stuff on my computer, but yeah I would prefer not allowing someone to use my computer.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

No, somebody might find all my pictures of camels.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

No, I HATE when people ask to use my computer. Private browsing helps a lot though.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yup. I password lock my computer so my brother doesn't use it, but my mom has the password and I told her she can use it whenever she needs to. The only things I have to hide are in a Truecrypt volume. I'm sure my mom has the decency to not poke around even if they weren't Truecrypted.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, I have nothing to hide. I don't have any secret/weird/pornographic documents and pictures. Also, whenever I want to visit a porn site, I just open a ''private tab'' so it doesn't appear in my browsing history.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Luka92 said:


> Yes, I have nothing to hide. I don't have any secret/weird/pornographic documents and pictures. Also, whenever I want to visit a porn site, I just open a ''private tab'' so it doesn't appear in my browsing history.


What if you find a really good video and then you don't get to see it for a length of time? You just go "Oh darn?"


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Hell to the no.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What if you find a really good video and then you don't get to see it for a length of time? You just go "Oh darn?"


Yeah, that did happen a couple of times. But I usually try to memorize the name of the video if it's something I know I'll want to watch again.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I would let someone use my desktop computer. I watch porn on my notebook.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, I have nothing to hide. My family uses mine sometimes.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Sure, just let me exit this and that, get rid of a few things first, and set it on fire. Then it's all yours.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, there is nothing remotely pornographic or illegal on my computer. Not even illegal music downloads.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

FRWL said:


> Ctrl+Shift+Del !!!


Didn't even know this shortcut existed. You're a lifesaver lol


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo (Sep 19, 2012)

Sure. I delete any history I don't want people seeing lol.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> No, somebody might find all my pictures of camels.


One hump or two?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

5 minutes under supervision, maybe. But not a whole hour, can't let them look through my files, and history. x-x


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

no i can't stand it when other people use my computer... hell i get upset when somebody just looks at my screen while i'm on the computer


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, there is never really anything I want to hide. As long as I'm not working on it (which I usually am) then I have no problem =)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No, but I just dont like people using my computer, period. I'm not afraid of them seeing stuff, even if it were a brand new computer just out f the box I'd say no.... I'm afraid of the websites people go on. I've had exes cause my computers to get viruses. No thanks. Get your own ****ing computer!!! The only person I'll let use one of my computers is my daughter, she likes to play games on Disney, nick, Barbie, webkinz, etc.


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

**** no. Too much creepy and weird stuff to find. Different kinds of porn, pictures of clothed women I find attractive saved (this is on a memory stick but they could still find out what files I have saved). I also wouldn't want people to find out about some of the non porn websites that I visit (this one included). Even if I deleted all my history, files etc I'd still be worried that they'd find out about the stuff I don't want them to see. I feel uncomfortable if someone walks in when I'm using the computer aswell, I usually stop whatever I'm doing when that happens.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah. I'd just log out of my personal account and make them use the other one which doesn't have anything saved on it. I do it when my father wants to use my laptop.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I just let my Sister use my computer to print out Uni assignments.

I left all the windows open, no probs.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Why not? If my colleagues want to use it, I'll just let them use it for a while as long as my job is not disturbed. Having this site open in one of the tabs isn't any issue.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

lol. I actually had a dream (nightmare) about this a few weeks ago - my family wanted to watch a movie on my computer because the tv was broken, and when they pressed play, my collection was showing. blush
By far the worse dream that I can recall.

And to answer the question, No. not now. Not EVER!


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

Only if I could create a guest account for them. I have too many personal notes in the form of .txt documents, questionable search history and a questionable background.

Porn and that ? Nah, I just don't like people seeing what I've searched. This website for one.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

If anyone asks, I tell them the keyboard layout won't work for them. (dvorak)

It's a convenient excuse.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

No because I'm currently using it, but I got nothing to hide though, which is rare


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why not? I need to go have breakfast anyway :stu


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't keep anything naughty on here, or even go to any porn sites, but I don't want them seeing me coming on this site


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

No because I'm always using it.


----------



## ec467 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nah. My search history's all about having no friends and being boring...nothing that I can let anyone else see. Once I opened up my laptop in class next to my friend and this site was up, had to slam it closed...hope he didn't see it. No one at school knows about how I've been feeling lately.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm very territorial with my laptop..even with my b/f (I get fidgety when he uses it) - not that I've something to hide from him but if it's others, I would be embarrassed with some of the stuff saved. 

With my sister, hell no, cos she doesn't show me the same courtesy with her laptop and everything else -_-


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sure I don't care.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hell no! I don't like people messing with my personal stuff like that and that includes my phone.
Also, my computer is a MacBook pro, so I don't want anyones dirty little fingers all over it anyway.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Only my mother uses my laptop sometimes but not frequently. Last night she asked to use it, I went downstairs and I was super paranoid the whole time. I don't have anything gross or embarrassing like porn. What I deem even worse is that she might stumble upon my private emails and messages. My yahoo email, the forums I go on, they all have automatic sign-in. She could go on those websites from my history and boom - all my personal posts, messages and emails are on display. Causes me panic attacks to think about it. I also have pictures I'd rather she not see, they're not bad, just not something that was intended to be shared. I have documents that probably are revealing and not something I intended to share either.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

My parents are still, after all these years, using Internet Explorer and never think to use something faster like Chrome, where all my most recent web pages are saved, so I wouldn't be too worried. :b Not that I have anything bad on there. I just get self-conscious about it.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

No. Not because I have porn or **** on it, just because I don't like people using my stuff. If its a shared computer, fine, I can accept that. If its mine, then no, go use your own.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have pron on my computer but I get kind of tense when people are in my room(where my computer is).


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'd probably not.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My boyfriend always wants to use my computer and I get really nervous. I don't want him seeing anything on this site or any of my youtube videos.. stuff like that. He doesn't know really about my mental illness. I mean he knows.. but very much and Id be really embarrassed if he found out. One time he tried to copy and paste something.. but instead of pasting what he wanted to, he pasted something that I copied from one of my posts on this site. He was like "Um.. what is this?" and I was too afraid to read it.. so I just ignored it and said idk. I still don't know what he read! :afr


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

nope....


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

No way.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

My computer is the only one home, so...


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

No way, unless they just wanted to browse the interweb. CTRL-SHIFT-DEL, then delete history. I'd never let them browse my files tho. :b


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

No way. I'm a 19 year old man, that just tells everything about my browsing history.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

No. Don't want people to find out that I'm atheist. that's too dangerous for the time being


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Choa said:


> No. Don't want people to find out that I'm atheist. that's too dangerous for the time being


Wait, what?


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

M90 said:


> Wait, what?


Lol I'll be in trouble if my family find out about my apostasy and my writings against Islam. I live in the middle east.


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Choa said:


> Lol I'll be in trouble if my family find out about my apostasy and my writings against Islam. I live in the middle east.


Ow, ouch.


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Sure, take it. I've got nothing to hide :b


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

For those 44 (so far) who answered yes, can I borrow your credit cards?

(Disclaimer - It's a joke)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

My mom sometimes uses the computer. I get nervous she will delete my stuff cause she knows nothing about computers sigh.


----------

